# What is the best over-the-counter diarrhea medicine?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

I am currently taking Librax and 500mg-calcium supplement, which is helping the pain







, but it is not doing much for the D







.Any suggestions would be appreciated.Thanks,RedRandy


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Immodium-AD is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium is probably the best.I primarily use Kaopectate, because sometimes Imodium works too well for me, but it doesn't work as fast. Some people also use Pepto-Bismol and find it works well for them.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Two gastro's have told me to always take Immodium....not Pepto Bismol.And believe it or not, FiberCon can also help diarrhea (not just consiptation!).


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

HI Jen,Is FiberCon the pill or is it the power stuff?Thanks,Randy


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys!Randy[This message has been edited by RedRandy (edited 03-30-2001).]


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

What kind of calcium are you taking? Some people on this board have found that calcium carbonate reduces D... you may want to try increasing your calcium by half a tab for a while and see if you see a difference.Check out the numerous calcium threads for more information.I myself take 2 X 600 mg per day to make a big reduction in my D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fibercon is the pill.Citrucel just recently put their fiber in a pill form as well.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Is there a best time to take Citrucel? I take it once a day, and it has reduced my D significantly to the point where I don't know what I would have done without it. However, when I wake up in the morning, I am nauseous almost daily - in varying degrees before and while and after my bowel movement. I usually take my Citrucel one hour after eating.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Randy, FiberCon is the pills. I use the generic brand from Target and it works just as well. I like to use it in the mornings. For some reason, if I take them at night, I don't sleep as my gut is working overtime. Just make sure you drink with a full glass of water! I used 4 pills a day for two months straight (under dr supervision). My Gastro said that the intestines is a muscle and like others muscles, they need to have a "good workout" to stay strong. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

Imodium here also. I was using it before it was OTC. It works the fastest for me and usually I only have to take one. I tried the Citrucel and found out it was just like taking a laxative (which I don't need).I only use if for that when I get a little C which isn't very often. The fiber tablets did the same for me. I take the calcium and Questran now and I am almost "normal" if I watch what and how much I eat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

I also was taking it before it was OTC. Immodium/loperamide, when it was under patent protection, was a prescription-only Sched IV narcotic. When the patent expired, it was released with the same formula and dosage as the old prescription strength. Now generics on sale can be as cheap as 20 cents apiece. Some days I gotta do up to 9 (3x3). I've always wondered if you'd show up as a false positive on a drug screen for narcotics when using loperamide. I know eating a poppy-seed bagel or muffin will.


----------

